# "Behind the Lathe"



## Johnathan (May 5, 2006)

So has everyone had a chance to read a little about our featured artist of the month? Check the front page in the "Behind the Lathe" article and keep your eyes open for the next featured artist. Who will it be? What sad soul had to put up with me? You will just have to wait and see, but what an interesting story this person has! I hope you enjoy and let me know what you think.

APRIL - Anthony Turchetta
MAY - Bruce Boone
JUNE - Ha, Ha, I'm not telling yet! 

[8D]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 5, 2006)

The suspence is killing me[?][?][?][?]Who, who, who?????

Thanks in advance for your fine article(s).

-Peter-[]


----------



## Dario (May 5, 2006)

I've read it and you did a great job.  I know there was a thread that basically went on making fun of Anthony and he was a very good sport about it too (as always) [].

Looking forward the next guy (or gal) we can poke at LOL.

GOOD JOB JOHNATHAN!!!


----------



## gerryr (May 5, 2006)

Excellent work, Johnathan.  That sort of peice is not easy to do at all and you did it well.


----------



## PenWorks (May 5, 2006)

I'm ready for a CHANGE []
Put the next handsome devil up there [}]
What suspense.....I probablly won't sleep till he/she is posted [8D]
I'm sure it will be intersting reading.


----------



## Tea Clipper (May 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Bruce Boone! I enjoyed reading Johnathansâ€™ excellent article.  Iâ€™m not sure what a cog is thoughâ€¦ some kind of sprocket or gear I assume?  Anyway, great job Johnathan, and thank you Bruce for sharing with the rest of us.[]


----------



## jeff (May 10, 2006)

Many thanks to Bruce for being "victimized" and to Johnathan for pulling together all the info and writing a nice piece. I hope you are all enjoying these features!


----------



## btboone (May 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.  Johnathan is really good at this stuff isn't he?  He seems to excel at whatever he does.  Ron, yes, a cog is the back sprockets on a bike.  Chainrings are the front sprockets like the one shown in the article.  Here's a picture of what one of our titanium cogs looks like.






<br />


----------



## PenWorks (May 10, 2006)

Another good article, Wish I would have know you when I was dumping money in my Mt. bike. I am sure it is just a matter of time, before we see the Spira on the cover of PenWorld. []


----------



## LanceD (May 10, 2006)

Excellent article! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tea Clipper (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the update Bruce.  Not being 100% sure, I appreciate you clearing that up for me.  That is a rather fancy looking cog too, btw.[]


----------



## Johnathan (May 10, 2006)

Bruce sure is an amazing artist. I'm glad I had the opportunity to learn a little, along with you all, about his background. Thanks for reading the article! [8D]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 10, 2006)

Johnathan

Thanks for posting this, I rarely use the front page.

I just downladed the article and I'll give a read.


----------



## Dario (May 10, 2006)

Great article.

It is always nice to learn a bit more about real "life" [].  

We sometimes want things in a hurry and loose perspective.  Things like wanting to create a pen similar to what Anthony, Bruce, etc. makes and forget that it took them years to reach where they are.

Bruce, your life is a "colorful" one, thanks for sharing and congratulations!

Kuddos to Johnathan too for such a fine series.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Dario (May 10, 2006)

One question.

Will these articles be archived?  Or should I start saving electronic copies now? []


----------



## Johnathan (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />One question.
> 
> Will these articles be archived?  Or should I start saving electronic copies now? []



You can find past articles in the "Behind the Lathe" foulder of "The Library" forum.


----------



## gerryr (May 10, 2006)

Very nicely done and quite interesting too.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 10, 2006)

Johnathan, congratulations on continuing this series.  I only wish I could write so well.  You have a talent for making the reader feel that he was there, looking over the subject's shoulder.

Bruce, maximum kudo's for your perserverance and your successes.  All in all, and inspiring story lived and told well.


----------



## btboone (May 10, 2006)

Thanks William.  Maybe it helps to read that to understand why I'm always on a soapbox about learning the ins and outs of making a good website.  The information is out there, free for the taking.  It's such a cool way to sell niche products.  It really changed my life and left me in more control of my life (if you call trying to stay on top of orders in control.)  If I had only known that when making the bike parts, where I had the equipment and crew, it would have been scary.  I "didn't have time" for the Internet back then. [:I] Oops.


----------



## Jim15 (May 10, 2006)

Nice article. Thanks Bruce and Johnathan.

jim


----------



## thewishman (May 10, 2006)

Very nice article on Bruce, Johnathan! Nice details, good flow and interesting - it was fun to read.

Bruce, thanks for sharing with us!

Anthony, thanks for being such a good sport with all the teasing last month.


----------



## pete00 (May 10, 2006)

thanks to Johnathan and Bruce....nice reading


----------



## Randy_ (May 10, 2006)

Jonathan:  What version of Adobe are you using??  The article was great; but none of the pictures would display for me.  I am using Ver 5.1.  Have tried to download more current versions; but apparently they won't run on WIN 98 that drives my computer.


----------



## Fangar (May 11, 2006)

Johnathan,

I was able to view Anthony's, not but not Bruce's (Bruce's had not photos).  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Johnathan (May 11, 2006)

For those of you having problems with viewing the "Behind the Lathe" articles, you might want to download the latest version of Adobe Acrobat Reader. 
www.adobe.com/acrobat 
Make sure the version you download will work with your computer each version has minimum system requirements. If you have a version lower than 6.0 I would make sure you get a newer version. This will fix the problem and even run faster. 

You might also just need to wait until all of the photos download. The text is very small compared to the photos. All of Bruce's photos are fairly large, so, update your program and wait for them all to download. 

Hope this helps.[]


----------



## Ligget (May 11, 2006)

Really good article, I love reading these!
Many thanks to both Bruce and Johnathan.[]


----------



## Dario (May 11, 2006)

Johnathan,

Please edit your link...the period at the end is messing it up. 

www.adobe.com/acrobat


----------



## Scott (May 11, 2006)

Johnathan and Bruce!  Nice article!  Nice writing and layout, Johnathan!  You do a good job on these!  Very High Class!  And I enjoyed reading more about you, Bruce!  Thanks for laying it out like that!

Scott.


----------



## Johnathan (May 29, 2006)

Keep your eyes open for the next featured artist for the month of June! Who will it be?[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (May 30, 2006)

I really do enjoy this feature


----------



## Dario (May 31, 2006)

Looking forward the next featured artist.  Tomorrow doesn't come quite fast enough []


----------



## woodwish (Jun 10, 2006)

Jonathan, we all love the the "Behind the Lathe" features, still wondering who gets that spot for June.  Bruce is a great guy from reading about him but we have all read it! [][]

PS- Do you take nominations or suggestions?


----------



## btboone (Jun 10, 2006)

I know who it is. [|)]  It does take a huge amount of time to gather all the detail and refine it into an interesting and readable format.  I'm sure it's in the works, getting dialed in.  Johnathan is an amazingly busy guy.  I can't wait until he does an article on himself.


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry everyone that June's "Behind the Lathe" is late. Jeff and I have been trying to work out some "technical difficulties' with the "Behind the Lathe" PDF converter. So, with all of our lives just way too hectic, this month it is running a little late. It should be ready sometime today. I hope everyone enjoys! What a great artist to learn a little more about! Thank you for your patience.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 11, 2006)

I guess we'll let it slide this time but next time there will be a late fee[]  I must say that you are doing a great job writing these "Behind the Lathe" features and you've picked three great guys to get it started. I've enjoyed reading more about all three of them. I'll say that I knew too much about Anthony already, but still found the feature on him to be well done and informative, as was the other two. This is a really neat way to get to know some of our IAP members better. I had communicated with James a few times but did not know he was a partolman. I'm looking forward to the ones you have planned for the future and also to meeting you in person in Provo this week.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />Sorry everyone that June's "Behind the Lathe" is late. Jeff and I have been trying to work out some "technical difficulties' with the "Behind the Lathe" PDF converter. So, with all of our lives just way too hectic, this month it is running a little late. It should be ready sometime today. I hope everyone enjoys! What a great artist to learn a little more about! Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks Don! I'll see you in a couple of days!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice article on Fangar. Enjoyed the story and the photos. Classy work all the way around.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great article on Fangar a/k/a James Mann. Only thing that bothers me is how young he looks. Can't be that I'm one of the old guys here. [] Can attest he is a nice guy, had a transaction with him where he went above and beyond to please. Police officer on a chopper motorcycle is something you don't often see. Is that a 'cop chopper' or 'chopper copper'?


----------



## Fangar (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Great article on Fangar a/k/a James Mann. Only thing that bothers me is how young he looks. Can't be that I'm one of the old guys here. [] Can attest he is a nice guy, had a transaction with him where he went above and beyond to please. Police officer on a chopper motorcycle is something you don't often see. Is that a 'cop chopper' or 'chopper copper'?



LOL...  I turn 33 in August.  I feel older than that sometimes!  

That bike is nice.  It was made by Big Bear Choppers in Big Bear, CA.  The detail is quite amazing.  The wildest thing is that the bike is electric.  It has an S&S brand V-Twin engine that has been gutted to house lithium batteries.  The top speed is over 120 mph and I have been told that it has an amazing reach on those batteries. It was built as a tribute to fallen officers.  I believe it is displayed at out Academy in West Sacramento, CA (But am not positive).


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 13, 2006)

> LOL...  I turn 33 in August.  I feel older than that sometimes!



Ahh, he's still a pup! That's why he looks so young[]

Hey James, I used to be a little familiar with your area there. Went to high school in Roseville.


----------



## Fangar (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Still a nice area.  I don't get up there much, but have some friends that I work with that live there.  Only about 30 minutes from my place.

Fangar


----------

